# What am I dealing with



## Lawnguy_nnj21 (Jun 22, 2021)

I have no idea what this is or what to do about it. These little sprouts keep coming up and are obviously more noticeable cutting at 4". They come out fairly easily by hand with the root. This is only one small section that is seeing these things grow. I've tried to identify this through pictures and apps (gives me a different result every time). Anyone have advice (other than hand pulling it all)? Thanks in advance.


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

tree sprouts??


----------



## johnklein25 (Apr 22, 2021)

Does the weed appear to be spreading in a prostrate/lateral fashion? If so maybe it's some type or variety of spurge. or knottweed or something. Did it appear last year around the same time?

Since we can see it's a broadleaf week, If you have a selective post emergent herbicide on hand (something in a spray bottle) that has 2-4-D you could spray a small area to see if it does any damage, and if after a few days it looks like it's working, you could go ahead and do the whole area.


----------



## Lawnguy_nnj21 (Jun 22, 2021)

Thanks for the responses....I have some Southern AG 2;4-D Amine that I can try.


----------

